# Vibration on keyboard?



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok. When I was on the original blur on my DX, the keyboard was awesome. Anyway to get that back on MIUI Defx? If not, is there any way to get the vibration on key click back? I've noticed that vibration was less than the one on Miui.

Let me know thanks


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Try smart keyboard pro with the droidx theme it will be just like stock but better

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

